# Can you see balls at 12 weeks? UPDATED!!



## Zephram

Had my 12 week scan this morning and OH and I both think we saw balls. :lol: Is this even possible at 12 weeks?! We both think it's our third boy, I would be genuinely shocked if it turned out to be a girl. The ultrasound tech was moving really fast, and would not comment on gender this early, but we definitely both think we saw testicles. I didn't see anything that looked like the 3 lines you hear about with girls, but I also didn't see anything that looked like a penis. I remember with my first that he definitely had his nub sticking straight up at 12 weeks.

I'll see if I can upload a picture later when I'm home from work, but just thought I would ask the balls question in the meantime!


----------



## Zephram

Update to add that I checked the pictures they gave us and they didn't include a shot that shows the crotch region (dang it!). Interested in what you think about the balls though. :lol:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you have a side view you can post for us incase there is a nub showing or is that what is missing in your pics?? :)


----------



## Zephram

Oh, maybe! They did give us a side view. I'll see if I can add it later.


----------



## Zephram

Okay, have tried to attach the side view here. It's not the best shot - I honestly can't tell a thing from this photo but I'm interested in your guesses anyway!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 53


----------



## becsboo

My tech new my last pregnancy was a boy on my 12 week scan so it's totally possible I'm not that good though I'm afraid


----------



## JoHio

I'm such a child: I keep giggling every time I read, "balls". That aside, I think it is possible, judging from previous experience, but like you, I can't tell anything from the picture. :)


----------



## calliebaby

Looks like a boy nub


----------



## 6lilpigs

I would be guessing boy for you too off of your pic:) There seems to be some angling 'stacking' going on at the end there, its quite jumbled in with the leg so not the clearest so probably 70/30 guess :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks :blue:


----------



## Zephram

JoHio said:


> I'm such a child: I keep giggling every time I read, "balls". That aside, I think it is possible, judging from previous experience, but like you, I can't tell anything from the picture. :)

Haha, me too!! Balls sound funny. :lol:

Thanks everyone. Yep, I reckon boy. Will be full on shocked if it's a girl.


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm thinking boy too, for no other reason than I just get that boy feeling when I look at your picture :) 

Also, lol, balls &#128514;


----------



## Zephram

So, this is a dumb question, but on my ultrasound pic, which part exactly is the nub?


----------



## WackyMumof2

You can see balls on a 12 week scan?! I thought they could only give a chance of a guess but not be too sure as genitals are still developing?

Anyhow, I'm going to guess a girl just because you have 2 boys and every little girl needs a big brother (or 2) to look out for her and make sure her boyfriends past the dating test right? Can't wait for you to confirm for sure on what your little one is!! :)


----------



## Zephram

Haha, well that was my question - CAN you see balls on a 12 week ultrasound? OH and I both thought we saw what looked like balls, but if you can't see balls on a 12 week ultrasound then I have no freaking clue what we thought we saw! :lol:

From this pic I posted, I can't see any nub actually sticking up anywhere. It's a bad angle, but I've been looking up the nub theory today and I've seen lots of girl pics that look somewhat like mine! I honestly have no idea from the pic I posted, but I clearly remember seeing DS1s sticking straight up completely obvious in his 12 week ultrasound. I didn't see anything like that with this baby (or with DS2 it has to be said, but I don't think the ultrasound tech even went over his crotch region during that ultrasound). 

Honestly if not for both OH and I having a boy feeling and independently saying upon leaving the ultrasound that we thought we saw balls, :lol: then... I don't know!


----------



## WackyMumof2

That got me thinking so I thought I better ask Dr Google. :haha:

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Zephram

Hmm, so the testicles are still inside the abdomen at 12 weeks and boys and girls basically look the same. :lol: That was my takeaway from reading that page. :haha:

I think I give up, if we're going by feelings, I still think it's a boy, but the more I look at my ultrasound pic, the more I just see an amorphous blob. :lol:


----------



## Zephram

I had my 20 week anatomy scan today and wanted to come back and update this. We were all right - it's definitely a boy! Baby boy number 3, oh boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha so you really can see balls on an ultrasound ;) congrats on team blue lovely x


----------



## Talia12

Omg yay!! Scan finally came round!!


----------



## JoHio

Congratulations!


----------



## WackyMumof2

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------

